
Ask HN: I discovered my co-founder has a history of sexual harassment - harassthrowaway
Throwaway account for obvious reasons.<p>A year ago I started a tech company with a co-founder. We are still stealth, building out some of the core technology. Things have been going smoothly, and we will soon be fundraising.<p>I discovered through mutual acquaintances that my co-founder has an illustrious history of sexual harassment at his previous places of employment. They are stories not unlike those of the Uber story. Allegedly, my co-founder was never punished, remained rather successful and maintained promotions, but the other parties involved quit or were moved to other departments&#x2F;teams&#x2F;etc.<p>The stories were plausible, not because I suspected this of my co-founder, but because the acquaintances were pretty detailed about events that went down.<p>I have absolutely no idea what to do in this situation. These events were a few years ago, and I wasn&#x27;t a part of them. To me, it&#x27;s also hearsay... but like I said it&#x27;s plausible. We are far in building out our business, but I&#x27;m afraid if I don&#x27;t address this, it may come back to bite me.<p>Advice?
======
Gibbon1
Read this.

[https://qz.com/1043588/the-al-capone-theory-of-sexual-
harass...](https://qz.com/1043588/the-al-capone-theory-of-sexual-harassment-
can-help-silicon-valley-stop-hiring-horrible-people/)

Next run away.

~~~
inscartwheelies
I wouldn't instantly, unilaterally run away based on unsubstantiated rumors
alone. Apply common sense and then decide whether to stay or go.

------
catacombs
Take care of it before someone else's lawyer does and the press catches on,
especially if you run a notable company.

------
thereyougo
Confront him with the fact you know it or step away.

You might want to hear his side before taking any action.

~~~
onemoresoop
For now I’d dwell on it actually, having this information puts you in an
advantageous position, you can dig more and see what else you can find. You
can ask and share with your cofounder stories about the past over drinks and
see if anything reveals itself. Then think all your options step by step and
how you’d go about this when you want out. Eventually when everything is
thought out you can confront him about it. Beware, not knowing what you’re
dealig with it’s possible these type of people are very convincing and
charming psychopaths. But maybe not. You might still be able to do business
with this person even if you have your differences, but you got a red flag. If
anything goes wrong down the line you’ve been warned

------
inscartwheelies
Be more careful who you hop into "bed" with.

Ideally, cofounders should be childhood friends.

Give them a chance to explain, dig into the allegations, and reach your own
conclusion. >50% probably true, walk-away.. and if too many other people
believe similarly, you should consider walking-away if they're not your long-
term friend because your reputation would be at risk as well.

Money isn't worth more than integrity, or the proper maintenance of also
seeming to possess integrity as well, unless they can be neutered with a
contract.

If you stay and they are confirmed, you may have lashed yourself to a bomb who
is more liability than asset. Remember that most startups fall-apart because
of founder squabbles, and some loose-cannon founder acting like they're out of
the 1950's causing 2020's HR problems without an HR department, which is
probably going to fall on your head to make right. So don't do that.

One consideration is to make them sign a contract that they forfeit all of
their current and future vestable equity to the other founders equally if they
are found to engage in such substantiated behavior with employees. If they are
so great and necessary to success, reign them in and manage them wisely.

